# help I think !



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have noticed for about 3 weeks now tiny bug like things on one of my 3.5 gl tank glass , at first I thaught they were baby shrimp ... today I looked and dont see them growing so we found the high powered mag ........and this is what I see *Copepods, Cyclops*

and this is exactly what they look like

the first picture
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34333

Now I know these are good in salt water but are they good in freshwater ?
funny thing I see a lot with sac like things on their tail?
babyz I think ...Only thing in the tank are cherry and spixie snails .

So these good or bad for FW and if so how would I grow them for food safely...Thanks!!
should I move the shrimp and snails out ?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Could be daphnia also if theyve got the sacs on their tails. I dont know for sure, but didnt think cyclops produced sacs. I wouldn't worry about them, most fish find them tasty. I have some tiny little things in my shrimp tank that I havent been able to identify to date, I think the lack of any large fish in the tank is why they aren't being consumed. Not sure where they came from but they haven't hurt anyone. I had a long-long-time veteran of the hobby tell me it's only in really healthy tanks that you can find this sort of stuff and that in general it only contributes to the 'naturalness' of the aquarium and provides a good environment for the tank's inhabitants.

Edit: 

As for breeding them set up a small tank with an established sponge filter. Fill the tank with a few cupfulls of the water from the tank with the tiny guys in it and they should replicate.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

tyvm .. they are cyclops , and those are egg pouches yehhh ... 
its good in FW too !!!!'
I saw them exactly what the picture shows under a microscope  ...
and that is what they look like .
Thanks!


----------



## dori (Feb 21, 2009)

yep very good in FW. I've been sort of growing these for a while... keep a jug with them under the tank to let them reproduce.. leave some mulk in there for them to feed on. Warmer water will make them reproduce quicker. They are actually very fun to watch if you keep a nice clear glass with them and look at them against a lamp... interesting 'personality'.

In your main tank they won't really thrive and you may see one once per month as your fishes will devour them (they're fast but... it is only a matter of statistics.. bernoulli trials ... get enough of them and they'll get eaten). They are good for your tank as they clean your water (just like most zoo and pythoplankton).


----------



## Billy Fisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, they could just be Daphnia, but if Cyclops, can be predatory, but for now, it should be fine. But if you see lots of them, then I would find a cure; DO NOT and I repeat DO NOT use any copper sulphate related remedies, as these kill invertebrates, such as Shrimps, Prawns, etc.


----------

